
Show HN: CuteVirusCollection- a Collection of Cute but Deadly Viruses - aloy
https://github.com/MinhasKamal/CuteVirusCollection?
======
bbcbasic
Are they viruses? They don't spread.

~~~
aloy
You are right. They don't spread, but they do crush the computer. So I came up
with a general term "virus".

~~~
grzm
In that case, maybe cancer would be a better term.

